# WSJ: Sony looking to launch online cable competitor, in talks with Viacom, Disney



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*WSJ: Sony looking to launch online cable competitor, in talks with Viacom, Disney*

Sony's reportedly made some headway on a solution that may well convince a number of subscribers to cut their cable cords once and for all. According to The Wall Street Journal's usual gang of anonymous sources, the electronics giant is in talks with several high profile media organizations to help populate an internet-based service that will stream channels and offer up on-demand content.

The offering, which Sony is apparently looking to launch by the end of the year, would be the realization of some long time aspirations. Viacom is apparently at top of the list of potential partners, as the home of channels like MTV, Comedy Central and Nickelodeon. That deal is said to be in the preliminary agreement stage, news that comes a few weeks after Viacom inked a deal with Twitter. According to the WSJ, Sony's also been holding meetings with a number of other content providers like Disney, Time Warner and CBS. All parties involved have, naturally, refused to comment.

Full Story Here









_Engadget_


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

If you cut the cable cord how will you get internet to watch the SONY package?


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

^^^

'Cord Cutting' refers to traditional pay TV only.

Example: I use charter Cable for internet only, and DirecTV for my 'pay' TV. If I were to 'cut' DirecTV I would be considered a 'cord cutter'.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Unless you use DSL service Internet, But once you cancel TV service Satellite,Cable etc, although OTA antenna doesn't count since its free, then you are a cord cutter. But to get back on topic, there are several ways for cord cutting, so I'm not sure what Sony is trying to accomplish that is already been done.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Sony may be getting ready to try and compete with the Intel service that is on the way. My understanding is that these services will offer more than a Netflix type of service. They will have more of what pay TV services offer now in terms of locals, news and sports.

If that is the case, then the Netflix's of the world will be more like the HBO's of the world.


----------



## Rob (Apr 23, 2002)

I have internet from Cox, they recently alerted me that I was over my data uses for the month. There is no penalty now, but their plan is clear, if people are getting their television from the internet, Cox will be charging overages on those accounts and force them into a much, much higher priced tier.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

The only way this works is if you do NOT have to have cable or satellite like some of the other similar offerings require.


----------

